# Removing Open Sights?



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I put a Zeiss on my muzzleloader so I removed my open sights, is there any issues with this that anyone knows of? Do I need to fill those holes? Honestly the rear one doesn't bother me. But I really hate having a big ol sight up front to catch on branches and vines and what not, and I like the clean look. I may order the screws from Savage but they're like 6 bucks each and quite frankly if I don't need the holes filled its not worth 12 bucks. 

Some people say you never know when you'll need them, but my scope is loctited in there, if something happens it's not like I can do much in the field anyway. Anyone else do this?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

i dab mine with gun oil then wipe it away.... just dont want any rust to take hold... otherwise no worries...


----------



## skipperbrown (Jul 26, 2011)

Might want to use a filler screw to keep rust out (pooled rain water) and protect the threads.


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

Yea its really just for looks anyways, if it were a really nice gun id pay the extra, for the flush-fit screws , but for a field weapon its not a big deal and not worth wasting money

(Little tip, if you are worried about rust in your threads, just glob a little wax in there and you will be good to go)


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

This solution may sound stupid, but it might work for you. Get yourself a black crayon, and break off a small piece and mush it into the hole, and wipe off the where it over fills the hole.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Like He Sez*

Like Tim sez,only spin a q-tip in the hole first, wet with alcohol to de-grease. --- SAWMAN


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I like the crayon suggestion but--*

You can get stainless set screws at Ace hardware. I'd definitely fill the holes in the off chance that you or maybe a later owner would want to go to open sights. If the holes are full of rust, it would be a pain to reinstall the open sights.

Heck, be kind to crooks. If somebody rips you off, you wouldn't want hin to have problems with your gun, would you?


----------

